# Decoquinate & LGDs. Separate or safe??



## secuono (Jul 21, 2017)

Wanting to do a round of medicated feed, which has decoquinate in it, but the LGDs are hogs & WILL get some of it somehow.

Is it safe for them to lick up bits of leftovers from this feed? 

I'll be putting it in troughs to limit how much they magange to get.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jul 21, 2017)

What does your vet say?  That is the first resource I'd be asking……
And I'm adding to this post because I thought of more things I wanted to say. 
I assume you have goats (?) you didn't say.
Now I'm curious as to why your LGDs are such avid eaters of the feed.
What comes to my mind first is, are they hungry?  Is their dog food lacking something?
My dogs would occasionally nibble on grain here when I had my 30 head of goats, but they never dove into it in the manner you describe your dogs doing.

After you speak to your vet, if the decoquinate is not safe, how do you plan on dealing with that?  Have you considered removing the LGDs from the pens entirely and let the goats clean up the feed first?

Perhaps giving your LGDs soup bones to gnaw on when you feed the goats the grain, could or would keep them from eating the goat's feed.  It's a thought….


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2017)

My dogs love feed too. They get a good dog food, scraps, meat scraps, bones, and cooked eggs. They are healthy, I think they must like the taste of the feed. 

What she said. Check with your vet.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 22, 2017)

Our LGD's always try what the goats eat. 
They don't go crazy, but if the goats are eating tree branches, the dogs will come over and nibble on it. If the goats get new hay and are going crazy over it, the dogs try it. They are extremely well fed and very healthy (far healthier than any of the other LGD's around here). 

But if I tell them no they stop. 

But I am to worried to leave medicated feed out. I like leaving free choice feed to the young goats and that could pose a risk 

If you are putting medicated feed out make sure it's safe for the horses if they are in the same area. You'd be shocked at how many have accidentally poisoned their horses…


----------



## secuono (Jul 23, 2017)

Ended up just standing over the troughs and picking them up when the sheep finished eating.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 23, 2017)

I have a couple of dogs that will eat the goat grain, but they don't eat the pellets that don't have molasses.  I have goats that eat dog food too.  

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/drugs/decoquinate.aspx
_Decoquinate is used to treat hepatozoonosis, a tick-borne protozoal infection of many mammals, including dogs and cats._


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jul 25, 2017)

Goats eating dog food is a common "plague" most of us have had to deal with but it rarely if ever hurts the goats.
I'm more concerned about dogs getting into something they shouldn't, that is meant for goats, sheep, horses, cattle, etc…..
Reading the OP's last post, apparently this was just a temporary administration of the medication, i.e., not a regular addition.
I still would be talking to my vet for final OK on a dog's ingestion of this, or any type of medicated addition to stock feed.


----------

